# Got the farm!



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Didn't want to say anything for fear of jinxing it, but I closed last Friday on a farmhouse with three acres, enough for the dogs and the horse!

Yippee!

Jelpy :laugh:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! That's really exciting and I'm very happy for you!


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome! I'm jealous!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

WOHOO! Grats. I'm jealous too.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

And now we all want pictures !


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

how awesome. please take pictures!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

yay


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay, Congratulations! I want a farm too!
We owned a farm a while back and I loved it, I miss having it.
Enjoy your farm!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!
Like others said, pictures please, share with us.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Good luck with your new home.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

How exciting. I can't wait to see pictures. Sounds so wonderful to have SPACE for everyone!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

That's wonderful for you!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, where are the pictures!?!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy dance!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, that is wonderful. Congratulations!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

congrats! Very exciting!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

woohoooo

:congratulations:


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Again, congratulations! I'm just glad you didn't make the title "Bought the Farm"......

:0


----------

